
Getting started with RaftLib - ifAnnaFi
https://github.com/RaftLib/RaftLib/wiki/Getting-Started
======
zarathustra1
Interesting, question is.....will it survive. There are so many upstarts,
although, it seems to have quite a bit of momentum (420 stars) so there's
that. Good luck! I hope these devs succeed where many others have failed.

~~~
bobdid
Ditto. I hope it does well. looks simpler than TBB/OpenMP/OpenMP/etc. without
loosing the power and expressivity. Seems a better link might be
[http://raftlib.io](http://raftlib.io) .

